# Body Language !



## Leader

well the picture makes me think as if Kerry is at home, 
while Kayani is abit like "khasyani billi."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

if you have seen the video, it further strengthen this view... Kayani seems really, what should I say "thalay laga howa".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199

Pak army zindabad. Kiyani and Pasha zindabad! along with top generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Leader said:


> if you have seen the video, it further strengthen this view... Kayani seems really, what should I say "thalay laga howa".


 
my young cousin (14 years) said to me yesturday about Army is "ye dar gaye hain haina .. ye darpook hain fauji dartay hain america say" i was like bacha bacha have same statement about Army and Govt.... its seriously ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

To me he looks pretty chill, and thinking (well, this is going to be of no use *drone attacks*).


----------



## arsalabbasi

So what should we do guys ?? Attack America ?? Which is in reality not possible. Second only option is to declare America as our enemy & stop taking aids & military equipments from America. But this decesion have to made by our stupid politicians which they dont have courage, why we blame Army for this?? We are making comments on the picture of kyani but why not you include the picture of this:






Instead f Kyani's this is Our PM's warm welcome Shows every thing.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

MOHA: Gen Kiyani, Pasha Zindabad. Another NATO attack today, paindabad! Pak Army tujhe Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Pakistan Army has sucked our blood from past 63 years and today, look at the faces of geralis! Ohh, we can't detect this and that. Tomorrow, someone will take n weapons, abd parliament session will be called to condemn.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

saad445566 said:


> MOHA: Gen Kiyani, Pasha Zindabad. Another NATO attack today, paindabad! Pak Army tujhe Salam


 
Try concentrating on my signatures (very very) hard, may be it would cause some sense to prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## All-Green

Stealth said:


> my young cousin (14 years) said to me yesturday about Army is "ye dar gaye hain haina .. ye darpook hain fauji dartay hain america say" i was like bacha bacha have same statement about Army and Govt.... its seriously ......


 
When we as a nation are afraid to confront the crazy clerics and their followers who promote sectarian violence and intolerance in the name of Islam which we claim to hold so dear...i guess we are as much responsible for the events that have led us to this point in time.

We are cowards as well for letting these people hijack our identity and twist it to such an extent.

Can you imagine Quaid e Azam tolerating a terrorist outfit like Lashkar e Jhangvi?
We have example of Rana Sanaullah from PML-N attending a Lashkar e Jhangvi gathering in which anti Shia slogans were being uttered and yet their was no public hue and cry against this pathetic display of moral corruption and treachery to the people of Pakistan.

It is our collective cowardice that allows the policy makers to take it for granted that their approach shall be tolerated.
We talk about bloody revolution as if it is child's play, while what is required is not a bloody revolution but simply a few protests in large numbers by the people of Pakistan and not just some political party.

The day the common Pakistanis start protesting against unpopular decisions and condemn the hypocrisy of leadership....there will be major changes in policy making.

No need for bloody revolution but a simple effort to make ourselves heard will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musafar

Kerry: "don't worry, your cheque in the post and you'll have a luxury apartment next to musharrafs, I promise"


----------



## Leader

arsalabbasi said:


> So what should we do guys ?? Attack America ?? Which is in reality not possible. Second only option is to declare America as our enemy & stop taking aids & military equipments from America. But this decesion have to made by our stupid politicians which they dont have courage, why we blame Army for this?? We are making comments on the picture of kyani but why not you include the picture of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead f Kyani's this is Our PM's warm welcome Shows every thing.


 
yeah thats quite interesting... look at the stretch of arm by Gilani and look at Kerry. and then notice the pleasant smile on Gilani's face saying "abbu aap aa gaye, mein bohat hi khush hon apko dekh ker"


----------



## Al Bhatti

arsalabbasi said:


> *But this decesion have to made by our stupid politicians which they dont have courage*


 

They do not have brains in the first place for making right decision let alone acting courageously.

Oh sorry i forgot these Dumb Axx Hxxx politicians have brain and use it only if it concerns their "pockets"

I was trying to imagine the situation inside the parliament the other day when the In-camera session was being conducted in the parliament. The Air Chief was trying to explain the technicality of how the helis evaded the radar; he was explaining to those politicians who the majority of them if not 90% are run way kids from schools and have not seen universities in their lives except for when attending opening ceremonies or graduation ceremonies. They don't have the slightest clue what the air chief was talking about. All the technical things explained by the air chief must have indeed flown from over the heads of the Dumb Axx Hxxx politicians without being captured by the radars of their ears just like how the Air Force was not able to detect the helis.

From the 170,000,000+ Pakistanis we do not have enough university graduates or higher degree holders or intellectual thinkers who can sit in the parliament or be elected as leaders of Pakistan?


----------



## fatman17

all these posts are so funny, i forgot to laugh! typical bluster bazi by i****s!


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> well the picture makes me think as if Kerry is at home,
> while Kayani is abit like "khasyani billi."


Kerry: We damn care about you, your parliament, and resolutions.
Kayani: Yes, you are right SIR, just got an sms about the two drone attacks.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

WebMaster said:


> To me he looks pretty chill, and thinking (well, this is going to be of no use *drone attacks*).


 
Sir jee, he would be smiling the same when one day USA will ask him to hand over the nuclear assets to them.


----------



## laiqs@mi

we are such an un-predictable nation ....
just two days ago Isi chief with tear in his eyes giving speach on qaumi ghairat ... 
and when papa came give them the candy all things forgotten???
abu nay thora danta phir kuch pocket money de aur sab hansi khushi rehney lagey......hannn
sirf qaum ka bera gharak ho raha hai .......
kis k hathon pay apna lahoo talash karon


----------



## foxbat

All-Green said:


> When we as a nation are afraid to confront the crazy clerics and their followers who promote sectarian violence and intolerance in the name of Islam which we claim to hold so dear...i guess we are as much responsible for the events that have led us to this point in time.
> 
> We are cowards as well for letting these people hijack our identity and twist it to such an extent.
> 
> Can you imagine Quaid e Azam tolerating a terrorist outfit like Lashkar e Jhangvi?
> We have example of Rana Sanaullah from PML-N attending a Lashkar e Jhangvi gathering in which anti Shia slogans were being uttered and yet their was no public hue and cry against this pathetic display of moral corruption and treachery to the people of Pakistan.
> 
> It is our collective cowardice that allows the policy makers to take it for granted that their approach shall be tolerated.
> We talk about bloody revolution as if it is child's play, while what is required is not a bloody revolution but simply a few protests in large numbers by the people of Pakistan and not just some political party.
> 
> The day the common Pakistanis start protesting against unpopular decisions and condemn the hypocrisy of leadership....there will be major changes in policy making.
> 
> No need for bloody revolution but a simple effort to make ourselves heard will do.


 
Its a simple case of loud minority hijacking the identity of a silent majority. The fu**ing bane of the subcontinent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Leader said:


> well the picture makes me think as if Kerry is at home,
> while Kayani is abit like "khasyani billi."


 
WARNING- LOOSER ON THE LEFT-


----------



## Madmen

Pakistan Army leadership is in disarray they have no clear path towards peace and security in Pakistan other than hoping the Taliban will come into power in Afghanistan and clear out the nest of vipers taking sanctuary there. We are told in the media that so many boys are being trained as suicide bombers in madarasa's yet we dont hear of any of them being destroyed. None of the terrorists are captured or tried in court military or civilian. I don't see any co ordination between the ISI and local law enforcement there should at least be a joint terrorist task force. It is such a shame what happened the other day to the FC recruits after all their training the get wasted(shaheed) by a low life scum on a motor bike. Pakistan will survive but not because anything its leaders have done. Like they say in America, its a real cluster fu@k. 

Then you see a picture like this. It just makes your day


----------



## S.M.R

Glorious Resolve said:


> WARNING- LOOSER ON THE LEFT-


 
Your left or my left


----------



## Al Bhatti

Pakistan has become the defacto state of USA.

USA can come and do anything in Pakistan. Dumb Axx Hxxx Politicians in Pakistan do what USA wants.

Americans enjoy all the rights for everything in Pakistan their second country - sorry i mean their defacto federal state -, Shooting people on streets, conduct search operations, use drones, conduct "false flag operations"; whereas the ordinary Pakistani enjoys all the rights of not having any rights.


----------



## Leader

innocentboy said:


> Your left or my left


 
man this is confusing.....


----------



## desioptimist

arsalabbasi said:


> So what should we do guys ?? Attack America ?? Which is in reality not possible. Second only option is to declare America as our enemy & stop taking aids & military equipments from America. But this decesion have to made by our stupid politicians which they dont have courage, why we blame Army for this?? We are making comments on the picture of kyani but why not you include the picture of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead f Kyani's this is Our PM's warm welcome Shows every thing.


 
Gilani looks friendly in every photo. Zardari looks fake. And Kayani looks like a statue.


----------



## mikkix

The real FAce of Pak realities....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

General Kayani Sahib has a respectable credentials and he has done good things for PA; his intentions are good and i trust his moral character and judgement on most issues.


my main recommendation for him would be to quit smoking.....I quit somewhat recently after being smoker for 11 years and i feel like a new man. Smoking is a weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mikkix

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> General Kayani Sahib has a respectable credentials and he has done good things for PA; his intentions are good and i trust his moral character and judgement on most issues.
> 
> 
> my main recommendation for him would be to quit smoking.....I quit somewhat recently after being smoker for 11 years and i feel like a new man. Smoking is a weakness.


 
I thought he is the same guy that give NRO to PPP with Mush....
He visited dubai to met with Benazir..


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

moha199 said:


> Pak army zindabad. Kiyani and Pasha zindabad! along with top generals.


 
lala ... zama waada da ...


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

saad445566 said:


> Pakistan Army has sucked our blood from past 63 years and today, look at the faces of geralis! Ohh, we can't detect this and that. Tomorrow, someone will take n weapons, abd parliament session will be called to condemn.


 
dam your thoughts about Pak army ...  

had not this Pak army been there for us , you would not be free to even write your those silly statements right here , man ...  ... let your parents talk to you on your baseless reservations about Pak armed forces ; they surely have something to tell you about the real history of Pakistan right since it came into being till now ... that may change your attitude towards our only patriotic Pak armed forces ...


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

laiqs@mi said:


> we are such an un-predictable nation ....
> just two days ago Isi chief with tear in his eyes giving speach on qaumi ghairat ...
> and when papa came give them the candy all things forgotten???
> abu nay thora danta phir kuch pocket money de aur sab hansi khushi rehney lagey......hannn
> sirf qaum ka bera gharak ho raha hai .......
> kis k hathon pay apna lahoo talash karon


 
ek chuha london men betaah hay , dusraa president house men , teesra suar jo tasveer men haath mila raha hay apnay doOosray baap kerry se ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

fatman17 said:


> all these posts are so funny, i forgot to laugh! typical bluster bazi by i****s!


 
Its an obvious consequence when the guy with the most guns in Pakistan is perceived by the nation to be a coward. Only his actions in defence of Pakistan can save his reputation. Its not like this will be a raat gai baat gai type thing for him. America would continuously be more and more belligerent towards Pakistan and each incident would remind us of his impotency as a defender of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

mikkix said:


> I thought he is the same guy that give NRO to PPP with Mush....
> He visited dubai to met with Benazir..



i dont have much infos on it

he's fairly apolitical....at least that's how he has carried himself thus far.


----------



## VelocuR

Since you see Gilani's strange behavior and Kayani, I post previously explaning it.

This is GUILTY of their faces clearly after OBL raid. 






A Pakistan Press Information Department photo released May 14, 2011 shows army chief general Ashfaq Kayani (2R), General Khalid Shameem Wynne (R), Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman (L) and Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir (2L)





Now feeling comfortable in China meeting.


----------



## mikkix

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i dont have much infos on it
> 
> he's fairly apolitical....at least that's how he has carried himself thus far.


 
What post Kayani hold when Mush was army chief???
He is very pro american,,,


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

he held 2 different posts during Gen. Musharraf's tenure

pro this or pro that....we dont know what they are thinking or what their political views are, we don't listen to them talk --when they voice their approvals or disapprovals over things. So we can only make opinions here.


----------



## MyPakistan1947

Long Live PA


----------



## Mutee

Finally ppl on this forum are realizing what I have been saying for last few months this army is nothing but a bunch of losers wearing uniform lack courage and morals to stand upto USA(don't mean war though) they are only good at taking $$$$ and killing their own


----------



## Leader

Mutee said:


> Finally ppl on this forum are realizing what I have been saying for last few months this army is nothing but a bunch of losers wearing uniform lack courage and morals to stand upto USA(don't mean war though) they are only good at taking $$$$ and killing their own


 
own the institutions... we need not to worship these generals... like many here still do...


----------



## Al Bhatti

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n;1760502 said:


> ek chuha london men betaah hay , dusraa president house men , *teesra suar* jo tasveer men haath mila raha hay apnay doOosray baap kerry se ...


 
for me all the corrupt politicians are *Pigs* starting from the president to the last corrupt man in Pakistan, whether they are in the president house or prime minister house or their offices or the parliaments or not in parliament but doing everything to earn dollars for their pockets and their red nights on account of the normal Pakistani and the well being of Pakistan.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Kiyani and Pasha are already on extensions and it is time for them to go. If the the Generals did not know that OBL was in Pakistan that is a shame and on top of that OBL was doing terrorism in Pakistan and these Generals were clueless.

We do not need them because hving them or not having them does not make a difference.


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

innocentboy said:


> Kerry: We damn care about you, your parliament, and resolutions.
> Kayani: Yes, you are right SIR, just got an sms about the two drone attacks.


 Alas ! instead of a strong and firm attitude Against USA ,our Leaders showing body language of Promising dedicated service to US in Future also


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Firstly I will not forget the role Army played in floods to help victims , and role brave soldiers played and lives we lost in name of this war on terror.

As for the role our current Gov/Generals are doing I think they are intelligent people and understand the complexities of he job a hand better 

I have faith in our forces and Army and Gov (even if you know who is in charge)


----------



## 1 ummah

Leader said:


> well the picture makes me think as if Kerry is at home,
> while Kayani is abit like "khasyani billi."


 
agreed!
kerr looks like malik makan and kiyani karae darr worried about karaya!!


----------



## All-Green

Mutee said:


> Finally ppl on this forum are realizing what I have been saying for last few months this army is nothing but a bunch of losers wearing uniform lack courage and morals to stand upto USA(don't mean war though) they are only good at taking $$$$ and killing their own


 
What you are saying is wrong as well.
We ousted a military dictator and ushered in an era of democracy in which we are supposed to be heard by our elected representatives.
Are we being heard?
Why then all the blame on Army and none on the Awam.
Army was sent packing and rightly so.
Now the policy needs to be defined by the elected representatives as per their commitment to the people of Pakistan.

Our officers and jawans are embracing Shahadat fighting rascals of TTP and other terrorist organizations who are certainly not our own people...
Ask the people of Swat what our own people did to them before military operation had to be carried out.

Regarding our submission to desires of USA, i agree that we need to redefine what we are seeking in this alliance.
We should detach from any relationship in which there is no trust respect.
However my only issue is that there are two extremes in our society.

1) *Extremely anti Terrorist at the cost of Pakistan's sovereignty and well being*... by being absolutely sure of every action and strategy employed by the west as being the right and pure one.
To these people, all the wrongs are done by Pakistan and we need to do everything the west asks of us.
To them, pleasing the west is almost second nature and delegating all our authority to west is also not a problem.
To them, drone is effective and should be applauded.
They do not consider the fact that drone operation being run by CIA is an assassination tactic and eventually in breach of international laws and most importantly...violation of our airspace by a foreign country's intelligence agency.

2)* Extremely anti US and anti West at the cost of Pakistan's sovereignty*...by being absolutely sure of each and every party which uses Islamic propaganda and believing that there is no local problem which should be addressed.
To these people, there is no such thing as a local terrorist and everything is foreign. 
To these people a Muslim cannot be a terrorist.
Even OBL was a hero to them, despite openly congratulating 9-11 attackers and asking his followers to massacre Pakistanis.
These people are willing to tolerate organizations like TTP and create a Swat like environment.
To them, there is no need to take any action and any terrorist killed is akin to killing our own people.
To them all the terrorism is due to drones since all the suicide bombers are avenging their families...
these idiots do not think that if today you want vengeance...is it that easy to get access to a suicide vest and be part of a plan in which hundreds of innocents are killed to avenge some other innocents?
Is it like going to a grocery store and picking up a suicide vest and a self help book titled "blow up yourself...yourself"?


To me, both these groups are part of the problem and are absolutely stuck on their point of views without realizing that they are both extremists and willing to tolerate one wrong and fighting another one.
We need to wake up and at least ensure that we agree on two things.

1) We cannot allow USA to dictate our policy and violate our sovereignty. If it does not listen then break the alliance and ask NATO to find another transit route immediately!

2) We cannot allow the many Islamic militants and their supporting clerics to justify any violence in the name of Islam. We should use police, military and judiciary in order to capture the perpetrators and prosecute them in courts...CJ and Judiciary should reciprocate the faith shown in them by the people in this regards as well.
Non action against TTP and all affiliated groups including the Punjab based laskhars, is not acceptable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

^ Whatever is...

e-warrior cant do anything .... the fact is... Whole Pakistani nation is the most ANTI American nation in this whole world leave this islam islam cartoon network game.. this islam exist in pakistan since last 60 years....! and before 10 years we have neva seen such suicide attack blaa blaa bullshits! its our military policies... today we suffring!


----------



## Geronimo2011

Asim Aquil said:


> Its an obvious consequence when the guy with the most guns in Pakistan is perceived by the nation to be a coward. Only his actions in defence of Pakistan can save his reputation. Its not like this will be a raat gai baat gai type thing for him. America would continuously be more and more belligerent towards Pakistan and each incident would remind us of his impotency as a defender of the nation.


 
I think in a Democracy, Minister of Defence (Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar) is the Defender of the nation.. Not the Army chief.. Isnt it? Its funny that most people on the forum probably dont even know his name..


----------



## Solomon2

RaptorRX707 said:


> A Pakistan Press Information Department photo released May 14, 2011 shows army chief general Ashfaq Kayani (2R), General Khalid Shameem Wynne (R), Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman (L) and Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir (2L)


What are these bamboo sticks they are holding?


----------



## Patriot

Solomon2 said:


> What are these bamboo sticks they are holding?


These bamboos sticks are for shoving deep inside's Politicians @es.It's a old tradition from British India..Every General Carries a stick.Pakistani Equivalent of Swagger stick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Solomon2 said:


> What are these bamboo sticks they are holding?


 
its a pipe, they smoke weed through it.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Solomon2 said:


> What are these bamboo sticks they are holding?



Part of Army uniform in Pakistan, India, and most likely Bdesh too. This is a tradition that dates backs 100+ years from British era army uniform. 

peace.


----------



## AAtish

I am amazed at the thread still existing, troll posts are removed.. troll threads stay.. wah ray moderation.. btw.. what does it has to do with Pakistan's war? why don't we move it to "media" thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AAtish said:


> I am amazed at the thread still existing, troll posts are removed.. troll threads stay.. wah ray moderation.. btw.. what does it has to do with Pakistan's war? why don't we move it to "media" thread?


 
the relationship between usa and pakistan and the discussion on the body gesture of the personnels involved is suppose to be in pakistan's war/wot.


----------



## AAtish

Leader said:


> the relationship between usa and pakistan and the discussion on the body gesture of the personnels involved is suppose to be in pakistan's war/wot.


 
Everybody knows it.. whats the point of showing it.. You are just providing reasons for others to laugh at you and your nation.. If you are so concerned about body language, why don't you work to change it? sitting in your home and blaming others for what you brought on yourself won't do you any good..

Its difficult to see that our COAS is looking so humble in front of Kerry.. It hurts.. There was a time when they had their head held high.. then, people like you use to scold them for interfering in "democratic" process.. Now there is democratic govt.. has been there for 4 years.. took 100s of treasonous decision.. what have you done about it?.. You wanted parties of your "shaheeds" to rule.. here they are.. 

Anyways, laugh as much as you want, at the end, you are facing the same fate as all other countrymen.. Hope you understand!


----------



## FaujHistorian

AAtish said:


> ......
> 
> Its difficult to see that our COAS is looking so humble in front of Kerry.. It hurts.. ...!


 
Forget about Pak Sir. 

You better get "hurt" when your adopted country UK bows to the US. Let's take care of our stuff, and you take care of yours. 

Peace.


----------



## Leader

AAtish said:


> Everybody knows it.. whats the point of showing it.. You are just providing reasons for others to laugh at you and your nation.. If you are so concerned about body language, why don't you work to change it? sitting in your home and blaming others for what you brought on yourself won't do you any good..
> 
> Its difficult to see that our COAS is looking so humble in front of Kerry.. It hurts.. There was a time when they had their head held high.. then, people like you use to scold them for interfering in "democratic" process.. Now there is democratic govt.. has been there for 4 years.. took 100s of treasonous decision.. what have you done about it?.. You wanted parties of your "shaheeds" to rule.. here they are..
> 
> Anyways, laugh as much as you want, at the end, you are facing the same fate as all other countrymen.. Hope you understand!


 
democratic process takes time...


----------



## AAtish

FaujHistorian said:


> Forget about Pak Sir.
> 
> You better get "hurt" when your adopted country UK bows to the US. Let's take care of our stuff, and you take care of yours.
> 
> Peace.


 
My country is Pakistan mate.. always has.. always will be.. I hold the Green Passport with pride.. and am NEVER ashamed of it.. the UK flag represent where i am LIVING right now.. i have the right to apply for UK citizenship but didn't and wouldn't.. 

That is not the question now, is it?.. The question is, what can we do for the country.. We are a resource for the country, give us a good political situation there.. because, even if Pakistanis hold citizenship of other countries, they are still called Pakistanis or Pakis.. so no matter what they say or do.. they still stay Pakistani.. HTH


----------



## AAtish

Leader said:


> democratic process takes time...


 
who said it doesn't.. but the responses of some people on this forum has really made me worried about future of MY country.. They are young generation, the one we were depending upon.. It seems they are just worried about making their foreign masters happy.. I remember when i was young.. we youngsters were the ones who would take on anything which was against Pakistan's sovereignty.. 

I can't see ANY youngster taking any responsibility now.. have you seen some??

Saying it takes time is just an excuse, YOU know that democracy is going towards wrong side.. It needs to be corrected before it becomes lethal for the country.. I am not suggesting Martial Law, but you do have right to protest and show that you DO NOT support the current trend.. don't u?


----------



## S.M.R

AAtish said:


> who said it doesn't.. but the responses of some people on this forum has really made me worried about future of MY country.. They are young generation, the one we were depending upon.. It seems they are just worried about making their foreign masters happy.. I remember when i was young.. we youngsters were the ones who would take on anything which was against Pakistan's sovereignty..
> 
> I can't see ANY youngster taking any responsibility now.. have you seen some??
> 
> Saying it takes time is just an excuse, YOU know that democracy is going towards wrong side.. It needs to be corrected before it becomes lethal for the country.. I am not suggesting Martial Law, but you do have right to protest and show that you DO NOT support the current trend.. don't u?


 
Democracy is useless in the absence of literacy, i mean, you can read my signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Geronimo2011 said:


> I think in a Democracy, Minister of Defence (Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar) is the Defender of the nation.. Not the Army chief.. Isnt it? Its funny that most people on the forum probably dont even know his name..


 
Actually ultimately this is the job of the Government of Pakistan as a whole. But this distinction wasn't the point, it was more about how the army wants to pass over the blame to the civilian government without actually proving the civilians have given them any sort of order not to engage the Americans.


----------



## FaujHistorian

AAtish said:


> My country is Pakistan mate.. always has.. always will be.. I hold the Green Passport with pride.. and am NEVER ashamed of it.. the UK flag represent where i am LIVING right now.. ...


 
OK so you live in UK and throw stink bombs at Pakistan. How different it is than so many UK based Islamist-Pakistanis who come here to bomb their mother country and commit suicides?

Learn to respect Pakistan if you want to be a Pakistani. Putting just one picture of Kiyani with Kerry and ranting against Pak army is no sign of your pride in green passport. Instead it shows your hatred for Pakistan and exaggerated levels of self-loathing. 

peace.


----------



## AAtish

FaujHistorian said:


> OK so you live in UK and throw stink bombs at Pakistan. How different it is than so many UK based Islamist-Pakistanis who come here to bomb their mother country and commit suicides?
> 
> Learn to respect Pakistan if you want to be a Pakistani. Putting just one picture of Kiyani with Kerry and ranting against Pak army is no sign of your pride in green passport. Instead it shows your hatred for Pakistan and exaggerated levels of self-loathing.
> 
> peace.


 
   ?


----------



## S.M.R

FaujHistorian said:


> OK so you live in UK and throw stink bombs at Pakistan. How different it is than so many UK based Islamist-Pakistanis who come here to bomb their mother country and commit suicides?
> 
> Learn to respect Pakistan if you want to be a Pakistani. Putting just one picture of Kiyani with Kerry and ranting against Pak army is no sign of your pride in green passport. Instead it shows your hatred for Pakistan and exaggerated levels of self-loathing.
> 
> peace.


 
what do you want to say, please make it clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

innocentboy said:


> what do you want to say, please make it clear.



Obviously you are too "innocent" to understand this.


----------



## Skywalker

Would you kindly refrain in questioning somebodys patriotism, nobody needs to prove his intergerity and love for Pakistan, people like you can only criticize and go and do some constructive work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

They said "*we can shoot them down if the orders are given*" !!!

If they really mean what they said "*we can shoot them down if the orders are given*", let them first try to detect them let alone shooting at it or downing it.!

Stealth drones we cannot detect + stealth helis we cannot detect !.

How can we shoot them then?

All the talk in the parliament about shooting down the drones "if ordered" is pure rhetoric. It will not be a surprise if it is later found that US did not use stealth drones for only the so called operation for the "capture" of Osama Bin Laden but are using stealth drones regularly for many other drone strikes (if not all) conducted by them in Pakistan. All this and the slaves (politicians) are still warmly welcoming their masters (US officials) and doing everything possible to make them feel at home and making the Pakistanis feel hour by hour, day by day that they do not have anything in Pakistan.

All this strong bond between the master and the slaves and what the master is doing (see below) is eye pleasing and hearty delight for the slaves, of course the salves are only concerned for the happiness of their masters only.



> *"US special operations forces have made approximately four forays into Pakistani territory since the September 11, 2001, attacks, though this one, about 145km inside Pakistan, was unlike any other, the officials say."*
> 
> "The Black Hawks were to drop the SEALs and depart in less than two minutes. One Black Hawk was to hover above the compound, with SEALs sliding down ropes into the open courtyard.
> 
> *The second was to hover above the roof to drop SEALs there, then land more SEALs outside  plus an interpreter and the dog, who would track anyone who tried to escape and to alert SEALs to any approaching Pakistani security forces.
> 
> If troops appeared, the plan was to hunker down in the compound, avoiding armed confrontation with the Pakistanis while officials in Washington negotiated their passage out."*
> 
> gulfnews : Bin Laden mission 'was a one-shot deal'





> *"In order to survey the compound where Usama bin Laden was hiding, the CIA used a new type of stealth drone to fly dozens of missions into Pakistani airspace undetected, The Washington Post reported Tuesday.
> 
> The unmanned planes conducted flights over the compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan for months before the Navy SEALs raid on May 2 that killed the Al Qaeda leader, The Post said, adding that they captured high-resolution video necessary to plan the mission.
> 
> The ability to evade radar detection and operate at high altitudes allowed the stealth drones  a model known as the RQ-170 Sentinel -- to travel beyond the normal limits that Pakistan has imposed on other U.S. drones, the paper reported."*
> 
> Report: CIA Used New Stealth Drones to Monitor Bin Laden&#39;s Compound in Pakistan - FoxNews.com


----------



## architect_cobb

Skywalker said:


> Would you kindly refrain in questioning somebodys patriotism, nobody needs to prove his intergerity and love for Pakistan, people like you can only criticize and go and do some constructive work.



Nobody needs to question ones patriotism, its quite obvious from ones post where ones heart and passion lies.

In this scenario it has been rightly pointed out that some of these UK based Islamists don't have any attachment to the country called Pakistan there only agenda is promoting and extreme kharji brand of religion and in the process if they have to bulldoze Pak then be it so.

Shame on them!!!!!


----------



## Leader

architect_cobb said:


> Nobody needs to question ones patriotism, its quite obvious from ones post where ones heart and passion lies.
> 
> In this scenario it has been rightly pointed out that some of these *UK based Islamists* don't have any attachment to the country called Pakistan there only agenda is promoting and *extreme kharji brand of religion and in the process if they have to bulldoze Pak* then be it so.
> 
> Shame on them!!!!!


 
you have learned one thing...i.e. not to question one's patriotism, 

learn another thing...dont label others....it helps alot in promoting harmony among different segments...one should try to come to common terms...


----------



## architect_cobb

Leader said:


> you have learned one thing...i.e. not to question one's patriotism,
> 
> learn another thing...*dont label others*....it helps alot in promoting harmony among different segments...one should try to come to common terms...




hahaha, and dude would you also shed some light on what this thread is all about? So stop lecturing me on what to do and what not to do and stick to the topic.

Is there an extremist problem in UK?
yes there is.

Is that promoting a kharji brand of Islam?
Yes it is.

Do they consider a democratic free Pakistan an obstacle in their so called ambitions?
Yes they do.

Now go figure ;-)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Anyone dislikes that stick that Kiyani carries , ? I find it annoying come on man you are head of Armed forces what is that farmer stick in your hand


----------



## AAtish

architect_cobb said:


> *Nobody needs to question ones patriotism, its quite obvious from ones post where ones heart and passion lies*.
> 
> In this scenario it has been rightly pointed out that some of these UK based Islamists don't have any attachment to the country called Pakistan there only agenda is promoting and extreme kharji brand of religion and in the process if they have to bulldoze Pak then be it so.
> 
> Shame on them!!!!!


 
It sure does...

Btw, i highly doubt about you being a Pakistani, Mods, would you please confirm that this person is a Pakistani?.. it says Islamabad, please confirm from IP address.. 

Shame on you to state "word of mouth" as facts.. as i said before, bring proof mate.. otherwise, whenever you BARK something.. nobody cares..


----------



## architect_cobb

AAtish said:


> It sure does...
> 
> Btw, i highly doubt about you being a Pakistani, Mods, would you please confirm that this person is a Pakistani?.. it says Islamabad, please confirm from IP address..
> 
> Shame on you to state "word of mouth" as facts.. as i said before, bring proof mate.. otherwise, whenever you BARK something.. nobody cares..



Now that's the epitome of hypocrisy. Who is questioning somebody's nationality. One living in Londonistan? Dude you need to get a life and start accepting the fact that there still are people with some IQ left. Not every Pakistani is a UK based extremist and nor is it required that your views conform to UK extremists to get to be a Pakistani.

What nonsense. What admins need to do is to give infraction to anybody questioning a fellow members patriotism or identity without reason,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

good old days, it must be before she knew about clinton's affair 







good old days, 






and now even for a media footage, she didnt pass a smile, infact it was just Zardari who was having a bit of smile on his face....


----------



## Leader

its an interesting video footage to be watched, ignore hina rabani khar, look at Kayani and Pasha as well... it seems it was only PM who managed to have a little smile on his face... rest of the situation is visible...


----------



## Respect4Respect01

lol second picture........ is Hillary Clinton trying to take revenge from Bill for that Monica scandal?


----------



## Leader

respect4respect01 said:


> lol second picture........ is Hillary Clinton trying to take revenge from Bill for that Monica scandal?


 
lol....well who knows !! but nonetheless, the body language shows how tense relations are right now... No ?


----------



## lkozhi

Look at this body language.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=124968140887293


----------



## Leader

lol...... bad bad bad.... he was sick dude..... but guess what he is still alive !!


----------



## Mujraparty

lkozhi said:


> Look at this body language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=124968140887293


----------



## Conqueror

This MF Was DRUNK! Should have been removed immediately after this display but guess what.. Zardari who has authority to remove him is a bigger drinker than this $hit.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Last Hope

Astagfirullah. 
Its such a shirk!

Got it from Facebook?
Saw it on a lot of profiles already.. rollseyes2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Last Hope said:


> Astagfirullah.
> Its such a shirk!
> 
> Got it from Facebook?
> Saw it on a lot of profiles already.. rollseyes2:


 
saw it on another forum...


----------



## Durrak

It is just one example.....................


----------



## Last Hope

Ak-47A said:


> It is just one example.....................


They arent afraid of it.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

comment on his hair !!


----------



## lem34

This is the democracy that america wanted pakistan to have. Although no fan of mush I would rather have a dictator from the army. At least you dont get to become a general in pak army on patronage and favouratism.


----------



## Leader

Aryan_B said:


> This is the democracy that america wanted pakistan to have. Although no fan of mush I would rather have a dictator from the army. At least you dont get to become a general in pak army on patronage and favouratism.


 
no bro, one only goes up in the ladder above Brig level, if you are picked by the great almighty Amreeka !


----------



## S.M.R

Last Hope said:


> Astagfirullah.
> Its such a shirk!
> 
> Got it from Facebook?
> Saw it on a lot of profiles already.. rollseyes2:


 
In'namal Aamaal bin Niyaat'

Is he worshiping her instead of Allah or just showing love towards their leader?


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> In'namal Aamaal bin Niyaat'
> 
> Is he worshiping her instead of Allah or just showing love towards their leader?


 
some sect has such tendency, but posture like this, donot look right...


----------



## Al Bhatti

S.M.R said:


> In'namal Aamaal bin Niyaat'
> 
> Is he worshiping her instead of Allah or just showing love towards their leader?


 
Either ways if he was a "Muslim" he should have been hanged in public for doing that act only if the government officials knew that they are representing "Islamic" Republic of Pakistan.

In Pakistan you see a lot of things which are considered _shirk_ but these things are practiced openly. Where are the so called "maulvees" from this picture and all the other _shirk_ acts done in Pakistan openly? The rascal "maulvees" are busy looting and hijacking the religion and using it as they like.

And if someone tries to talk about these _shirks_ in the society or debate with those rascal "malvees" he will be called .......


----------



## Leader

Al Bhatti said:


> Either ways if he was a "Muslim" he should have been hanged in public for doing that act only if the government officials knew that they are representing "Islamic" Republic of Pakistan.
> 
> In Pakistan you see a lot of things which are considered _shirk_ but these things are practiced openly. Where are the so called "maulvees" from this picture and all the other _shirk_ acts done in Pakistan openly? The rascal "maulvees" are busy looting and hijacking the religion and using it as they like.
> 
> And if someone tries to talk about these _shirks_ in the society or debate with those rascal "malvees" he will be called .......



how exactly is he doing shirk? how do you know that he is not doing a Tazeemi sajda? and where does it say that he should be hanged if someone is doing what you think is shirk?

All I know is that he is not doing a right thing, a bidet,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Al Bhatti said:


> Either ways if he was a "Muslim" he should have been hanged in public for doing that act only if the government officials knew that they are representing "Islamic" Republic of Pakistan.
> 
> In Pakistan you see a lot of things which are considered _shirk_ but these things are practiced openly. Where are the so called "maulvees" from this picture and all the other _shirk_ acts done in Pakistan openly? The rascal "maulvees" are busy looting and hijacking the religion and using it as they like.
> 
> And if someone tries to talk about these _shirks_ in the society or debate with those rascal "malvees" he will be called .......


 
even if he is doing _shirk_ who are you or anybody to hang him in Public? By going with your logic, every statue worshiper should be hanged in public? The matter is between him and Allah. Leave him, if he is doing wrong, then he will get for that on the day of judgement (if you believe in that).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

*No sajda* is allowed to other than Allah.

There is a _hadith_ I do not remember the exact wordings of it but it means that had it been ordered to prostate to some one it would have been the wife prostrating to the husband.


----------



## S.M.R

Al Bhatti said:


> *No sajda* is allowed to other than Allah.
> 
> There is a _hadith_ I do not remember the exact wordings of it but it meant that had it been ordered to prostate to some one it would have been the wife prostrating to the husband.


 
Then what? read my post again brother, even if he is doing what is not allowed, should he be hanged? Like alcohol is also not allowed, but still people take that, do we need to hang everyone who is doing what is not allowed?

Sorry to say, but this is the mentality that everyone calls ourselves 'barbaric'.


----------



## Al Bhatti

S.M.R said:


> Then what? read my post again brother, even if he is doing what is not allowed, should he be hanged? Like alcohol is also not allowed, but still people take that, do we need to hang everyone who is doing what is not allowed?
> 
> Sorry to say, but this is the mentality that everyone calls ourselves 'barbaric'.


 
I mentioned the word "Muslim" between inverted commas thinking that the one making the prostration is a Muslim of name at least. If a non Muslim does it, it is a different thing as they are following their own religion and/or traditions and they can do what ever they want to do as per their religion.

So you think he being a Muslim should not be given any punishment for doing a shirk. In this case aren't we allowing to spread the shirk more. What should be done with him then? Give him lessons in religion? Who will give them correct meaning of shirk and the correct version of Islam, the commercial "maulvees" in Pakistan?

If we just leave it, today we are seeing one case tomorrow we will see 10 and later 100s of such cases.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

check the photoshop kamal: Ganja and the other dude on the right side !


----------



## S.M.R

Al Bhatti said:


> I mentioned the word "Muslim" between inverted commas thinking that the one making the prostration is a Muslim of name at least. If a non Muslim does it, it is a different thing as they are following their own religion and/or traditions and they can do what ever they want to do as per their religion.
> 
> So you think he being a Muslim should not be given any punishment for doing a shirk. In this case aren't we allowing to spread the shirk more. What should be done with him then? Give him lessons in religion? Who will give them correct meaning of shirk and the correct version of Islam, the commercial "maulvees" in Pakistan?
> 
> If we just leave it, today we are seeing one case tomorrow we will see 10 and later 100s of such cases.


 
Aray Bhatti Sb. Why do we always so eager for punishment for everything? The religion is a link between Allah and a Person. There are two things, one is Huqook ulaah and 2nd Huqooq alebad.

For Huqook ullah, only Allah has the right to give punishment. NO ONE Else has that right. When will we leave the ideology of killing everyone who does something which is not acceptable?

Life for a Life, but forgiving is better. Our mullah has preached us 'Life for a Life' only.


----------



## MastanKhan

Stealth said:


> my young cousin (14 years) said to me yesturday about Army is "ye dar gaye hain haina .. ye darpook hain fauji dartay hain america say" i was like bacha bacha have same statement about Army and Govt.... its seriously ......


 
Hi,

You are right---they found the footprints of the dragon in their backyard---they did not know when it came and left---that put the fear of god in their hearts souls----for the first time in their lives they felt vulnerable----now they are even afraid of their shadow.


----------



## my2cents

Al Bhatti said:


> They do not have brains in the first place for making right decision let alone acting courageously.
> 
> 
> 
> From the 170,000,000+ Pakistanis we do not have enough university graduates or higher degree holders or intellectual thinkers who can sit in the parliament or be elected as leaders of Pakistan?


 
Why don't you make all politicians to have a graduate degree to stand for election?


----------



## Leader

look at karishna, truly representing his nation's tharkipan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Look at Karzai, must be thinking, it is because of both of you, that I am president of a country.


----------



## THE MASK

S.M.R said:


> Look at Karzai, must be thinking, it is because of both of you, that I am president of a country.




ZARDARI: Kiya yaar itne kam paise diye hain! :p


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Zardari: We need your support and aid. 
Sarkozy: Allah Bahal karay Tera !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nawaz sharif with ghos ali shah during his recent empted handed visit to Sindh flood victims.








if you know the reason why ghos is angry at nawaz.


----------



## Leader

yeh jo left mein baba ji hain, yeh bhi lambbbiiiiiiiiiii extension per lagtay hain


----------



## Leader




----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Leader

dear Leader Sahib you seem to be posting the picture of every other politician and general but you missed your own Khan

how do you analyse this one my dear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

^^^ Merely checking out the nice assets on display.


----------



## JonAsad

^^ it has to be quite big to be in his eye sight-


----------



## Leader

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Leader
> 
> dear Leader Sahib you seem to be posting the picture of every other politician and general but you missed your own Khan
> 
> how do you analyse this one my dear?



perfectly analysed by VCheng 


maybe khan was asked, you can squeeze them...

Khan "you would be my 2056th catch !!" 


need more analysis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Leader said:


> perfectly analysed by VCheng
> 
> 
> maybe khan was asked, you can squeeze them...
> 
> Khan "you would be my 2056th catch !!"
> 
> 
> need more analysis ?



I think he is saying

thanks, but no thanks, I prefer Jamima's assets..


----------



## Leader

Irfan Baloch said:


> I think he is saying
> 
> thanks, but no thanks, I prefer Jamima's assets..



thats way too mummy's boy comment...


----------



## Leader

body language of our police


----------



## Leader

jo marzi photoshop ker lo...shakal tou wohi rehni hai....





anyway, congratulations to Pakistanis.... you got yourself another readymade leader...


----------



## AHMED85

Leader said:


> jo marzi photoshop ker lo...shakal tou wohi rehni hai....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, congratulations to Pakistanis.... you got yourself another readymade leader...



humm photo shop little difference... Not Bad......


----------



## AHMED85

Leader said:


>



Next year celebrated as the year of IQBAL ...we should must focus on his poetry 

Wo Aik Sajjda Jasay Too Garan Samajta Ha ......
Hazar Sajjdoon Sai Data Ha Admi Ko Najjat........


----------



## asrar

I'm with kiyani as long as he keeps Pak Army away from politics.


----------



## asrar

ISF body language


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

asrar said:


> ISF body language



Whaaaaat ????? 
Ye tu charay wali bandok hai ....


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

danger-zone said:


> Whaaaaat ?????
> Ye tu charay wali bandok hai ....


Charay wli bandook lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled




----------



## AHMED85

Its all about *Indexicality of soical sets*... so each have its style of communication... 

you can observe it....


----------



## Leader

*Drone attacks, unlawful, unacceptable: Pakistan*


----------



## Leader

any guess ???????


----------



## GentlemanObserver

persona_non_grata said:


>



This one is easy.

AAZ: Allah ke nab pey, uhdar dey do

BHO: Ufff... Where is the secret service when you need them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Conqueror said:


> This MF Was DRUNK! Should have been removed immediately after this display but guess what.. Zardari who has authority to remove him is a bigger drinker than this $hit.



Sir jee, is video main tu Shah Jee bhi jam pakray howe hain; aur ab tu wo PTI k leader hain...! @Leader, Sir jee aap ko bhi Shah Jee bohat bohat mubarak hoon...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Leader said:


> any guess ???????



She is such a chic !!

If there was a women capable of draining a man it'd be her, and then marvi memon.

In a parallel reality imagine this

Sharmila and Siraj Durrani are into BDSM Bondage !

Just image, her in leather whipping durrani's large load of fat !


----------



## GentlemanObserver

salman108 said:


> She is such a chic !!
> 
> If there was a women capable of draining a man it'd be her, and then marvi memon.
> 
> In a parallel reality imagine this
> 
> Sharmila and Siraj Durrani are into BDSM Bondage !
> 
> Just image, her in leather whipping durrani's large load of fat !



She looks like a bit of an auntie in that pic.


----------



## Leader

khail007 said:


> Sir jee, is video main tu Shah Jee bhi jam pakray howe hain; aur ab tu wo PTI k leader hain...!
> @Leader, Sir jee aap ko bhi Shah Jee bohat bohat mubarak hoon...!



poor observation !!

Im not sure if he is a drinker, now he is holding a jam as you suggest...


----------



## Leader

salman108 said:


> She is such a chic !!
> 
> If there was a women capable of draining a man it'd be her, and then marvi memon.
> 
> In a parallel reality imagine this
> 
> Sharmila and Siraj Durrani are into BDSM Bondage !
> 
> Just image, her in leather whipping durrani's large load of fat !



Control brother... her father is now chairman NAB ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> ^^^ Merely checking out the nice assets on display.



not very impressed is he?


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> Control brother... her father is now chairman NAB ?



ironic. Once the same NAB was nabbing her father and the officials have quiet some stories to share about her.


----------



## Leader

Andromache said:


> ironic. Once the same NAB was nabbing her father and the officials have quiet some stories to share about her.



wrong info, not Chairman NAB but Wafaqi muhtasif... more or less same thing !!


----------



## Leader

................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Leader said:


> ................



yai kon hai


----------



## RescueRanger

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yai kon hai



Lanat hain, itney paisey ke bawajood apne shalwar kamiz nahi istree kara sakta?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why does he remind me of Shakil Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yai kon hai



he is Nabeel Gabool, PPP MNA from Lyari


----------



## Iggy

RescueRanger said:


> Lanat hain, itney paisey ke bawajood apne shalwar kamiz nahi istree kara sakta?



May be trying to show people that he is a 'down to earth' man!!


----------



## Leader

seiko said:


> May be trying to show people that he is a 'down to earth' man!!



he has dozens of unique vehicles as well...


----------



## Tehmasib

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yai kon hai



don of liyari Mr Gabool,,, MNA of PPPP


----------



## Iggy

Leader said:


> he has dozens of unique vehicles as well...



Down to earth indeed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

seiko said:


> Down to earth indeed!!



and often very high too !! #Drug Smuggler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

